# Etroplus canarensis fry: 'Togetherness'



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

When I say my canaresis fry are having a ball, there is a double meaning to it. In addition to them behaving like they're having lots of fun schooling about, they also literally spend most of their time in a very compact, ball-shaped cloud. Etroplus canarensis / Canara Pearlspot is a schooling fish, there's no doubt about it. Ever since I obtained ten- 1" fry to grow out late last summer, I've noticed one main thing about them ... they love to be close to one another. In pretty much every post I've made with pictures included, there are always a bunch in the frame. Not because they love being photographed, I'm sure, but because they are a nervous, high strung fish that seem to need support and must receive security from close proximity to their siblings. The strength in numbers argument. Well from my observations, it seems to start really early in life ... but to the extreme. I've said it before, but it's worth repeating, that I have never seen a cloud of fry that form a tighter school. The only time they spread out is when they're feeding. But after that, it's 'back to the ball'. Here's a brief video of what I'm referring to.


----------

